# New special version of the app?



## DeathByFlex (Nov 29, 2017)

Earlier today the app forced me to update with no warning and no ability to postpone for a day or two. Tonight at the end of my shift there was an extra screen with a statement that I was using a new special version (or words to that effect) and a question about noticing any problems. Been through many updates but this was different. Also, it felt like there were more routes showing up and I even got a reserve for tomorrow morning (those have been scarce lately). Anyone else seen this?


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

I've seen it. No big deal. As for reserves, I got 5 reserve offers that started on Tuesday and declined them all.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Yep ! were special, got that question and the one about being treated fairly on my mistake. I hate these open ended questions. You can press the back button and they go away unanswered. However until they resolve the DNR issue. It will always be Strongly Disagree. 

Look Amazon, everyone ought to be applying the Maxum of Law, "Void for Vagueness." ( hitting the back button ) until you write the questions in such a way that there is no doubt as to what the hell your talking about.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

I get those stupid questions after every block and definitely haven’t seen an increase in reserves.

most of the questions are pointless — like: “are the warehouse employees friendly?” or “are the bathrooms clean?”


----------



## Nsaudra (Mar 20, 2016)

My fave... the seating while I wait is... 
My car lol


----------

